# 2003 W8 Passat



## mtulashie (May 11, 2000)

Anyone has information on the 2003 W8 with the sports package?
Please post if you have it.
Thanks


----------



## Stats (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat (mtulashie)*

I have heard Sport package coming soon and 6 speed by the end of the year.


----------



## maptn (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat (Stats)*

I just picked up my 2003 W8 tiptronic with sport package on Wednesday. The package includes the BBS 2 peice 17" wheels and slightly more agressive suspension. It seems the predictions of build date for the initial sport pack as week 28 were spot on, so it is a good bet the 6 speed will follow 6 weeks or so after the projected build date of week 45. Not sure when dealers will have acess to the 6 speed option number. 
If you just want the sport pack without 6 speed you should rush to dealer and try to get an order in queue. If it is the 6 speed you are after and your local dealer is not helpful, I would suggest you keep in touch with one of the more internet savvy VW dealers like Scott VW or of course VWguild as they may be able to keep you informed as to when 6 speed option number becomes available.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat (maptn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just picked up my 2003 W8 tiptronic with sport package on Wednesday. The package includes the BBS 2 peice 17" wheels and slightly more agressive suspension. It seems the predictions of build date for the initial sport pack as week 28 were spot on, so it is a good bet the 6 speed will follow 6 weeks or so after the projected build date of week 45. Not sure when dealers will have acess to the 6 speed option number. 
If you just want the sport pack without 6 speed you should rush to dealer and try to get an order in queue. If it is the 6 speed you are after and your local dealer is not helpful, I would suggest you keep in touch with one of the more internet savvy VW dealers like Scott VW or of course VWguild as they may be able to keep you informed as to when 6 speed option number becomes available.[HR][/HR]​What was the additional cost of the sports package?


----------



## maptn (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat ([email protected])*

Just as expected, $1500.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat (maptn)*

Thanks - when I went to the VWoA intro on the W8 - there wasn't a price and I got a lot of conflicting information because they hadn't settled on a price a the time.


----------



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat (maptn)*

How much lower did the car sit as compared to a standard W8 (if there was any drop at all)? I might just order the springs and install them rather than opting for aftermarket.


----------



## maptn (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat (drplastic)*

Appears to be lower than stock Passat. Not sure how to quantify, you want to give me some measurement to compare?


----------



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat (maptn)*

If you could, please measure from the top of the wheel arch to the ground at the front and the rear. Then I can compare the distance to see what the drop is. I will then post my findings.
I want to lower the car but there are no aftermarket suspension systems available for the W8 as of yet. If the drop is at around 1.2 - 1.5 inches than I will just order the springs from my stealership and have them install them. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by drplastic, 7:34 PM 9-14-2002]


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat (drplastic)*

Since tire sizes differ slightly - measure from the wheel lip to the center of the wheel - a much more accurate measurement. Also - I'll put money on it that they lowered it 10mm or 20mm - which are typical of VAG sports suspension. I'm pretty sure it's the latter. This would be just under 1". If you want lower - you'll have to wait for an aftermarket spring to be offered.


----------



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat ([email protected])*

You may well be correct for VW products as I have heard that they do not lower the car very much. But when I installed the Audi Sport springs on my '01 A4 1.8t Quattro it lowered the car 40mm or a little over 1.5" all the way around. These were purchased over the counter at the Audi stealership and installed by the same!








A while back I called Eibach about any aftermarket suspension sets coming down the pipe for the W8. When I stated that my car was a Passat W8, the tech on the other end said" What's a W8". I told him 'I guess this conversation is over" and I hung up! You would think that if Eibach is the supplier to VW and Audi for springs that they would at least be cognizant of what the differnt models were that they were making springs for!










[Modified by drplastic, 4:59 PM 9-15-2002]


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat (drplastic)*

Actually - the Audi Sport springs sold by dealers are Eibach springs and do lower the car about 35-40mm. The sport springs that come from the factory installed as part of the sports package only lower the car 20mm - even on the A4. I'm not sure how much the new B6 based A4 sports suspension lowers the car though - it appears more than 20mm.


----------



## mtulashie (May 11, 2000)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat ([email protected])*

Thanks for the replies. I will look when the six speed is avaliable


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat (mtulashie)*

not to confuse anyone, but i think you meant fender lip to center of wheel. not wheel lip, right? i concure with that measurement, it gets rid of all other variables.
i just measured the W8 wagon on our showroom and both front and rear sit at exactly 15". this is a NON sport. we don't have any sports yet to measure. 


[Modified by M this 1!, 12:16 PM 9-19-2002]


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat (M this 1!)*

Yeah - fender lip to wheel center.


----------



## maptn (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat ([email protected])*

It looks to be about 15" as well with the W8 sport package. Is it possible that the suspension changes did not lower the car? Sure looks somewhat lower but maybe that is just because the 17" wheels fill the wells more completely.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat (maptn)*

Hmmm - 10 mm is just about 3/8's of an inch so it may be hard to tell.


----------



## maptn (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat ([email protected])*

Agreed, I could have called it anywhere from 14-15".


----------



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat (maptn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It looks to be about 15" as well with the W8 sport package. Is it possible that the suspension changes did not lower the car? Sure looks somewhat lower but maybe that is just because the 17" wheels fill the wells more completely.[HR][/HR]​I take it that you are measuring the front wheel. I am running 225/45WR17 and the distance on my stock W8 is 15" in the front and about 15.25" in the rear. It looks like they did not lower the car at all!
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

